# Release Date for Moebius Movie Seaview



## Guy Schlicter

Hi Folks, I've seen the images and I like what I see. Any idea when the 39 inch Seaview will be available from Moebius. I hope its soon. Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## jbond

Late March I think...


----------



## RSN

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, I've seen the images and I like what I see. Any idea when the 39 inch Seaview will be available from Moebius. I hope its soon. Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


When they are ready.....and not a moment sooner. Not long I hope, but I still have to finish my 4 window Seaview, my 2 Jupiter 2's, Dracula...........


----------



## Seaview

I'm "guesstimating" between St. Patricks Day and Easter. :dude:


----------



## machgo

Hobby Link Japan is still pre-selling it with a February release...subject to change of course, which I expect it will....

http://www.hlj.com/product/plzmoe708


----------



## Seaview

(Thread bump) Movie Seaview should be sailing into port hopefully by next month.


----------



## oshkosh619

Seaview said:


> (Thread bump) Movie Seaview should be sailing into port hopefully by next month.


Yeee Haaaaw... if that's the case, then Happy Birthday to me, Happy Birthday to me..... best Birthday present a Movie Seaview addict could ever get!


----------



## g_xii

As of yesterday, I'd heard that it was going to be mid-late April, but that seemed pretty firm. They are supposed to start the long way here by the weekend, and it takes (with customs and all that) 4-6 weeks. Then they will be shipping, so not too long now! 

As it is a really impressive kit, it's worth the wait!

--Henry


----------



## jaws62666

g_xii said:


> As of yesterday, I'd heard that it was going to be mid-late April, but that seemed pretty firm. They are supposed to start the long way here by the weekend, and it takes (with customs and all that) 4-6 weeks. Then they will be shipping, so not too long now!
> 
> As it is a really impressive kit, it's worth the wait!
> 
> --Henry


Any decals or lighting in the works


----------



## g_xii

jaws62666 said:


> Any decals or lighting in the works


You know it! Doing it right now!

--H


----------



## liskorea317

g_xii said:


> You know it! Doing it right now!
> 
> --H


Atta boy!


----------



## jbond

It would be nice if the forward observation deck lights had an orangish hue...


----------



## Seaview

jbond said:


> It would be nice if the forward observation deck lights had an orangish hue...


 
I agree with that sentiment, especially after reading Super7's outstanding thread on the 1/350 scale Seaview. Plus there is the orange nagahyde dinette furniture to take into consideration. :hat:

:woohoo:


----------



## Paulbo

jaws62666 said:


> Any decals or lighting in the works


The photoetch set is all designed - I'm just waiting for licensing approval from the Synthesis Entertainment before placing the pilot and publishing pictures.


----------



## Seaview

Speaking of after-market items, there were distinct furniture differences in the forward observation lounge that were made for the "first season" version from the ones used in the film, although I don't think there were any differences in the floorplan. I hope those chairs will be made available some day. 
Also, as much as I'm chomping at the bit to get and build this model, I'm hoping that a lighting kit will be on the market at the same time this kit hits the shelves. :dude:


----------



## fortress

I wonder of it is at all possible to add the control room from
the Moebius 4-window Seaview kit into the new 8-window
model? 

My pal says he is going to give it a go but I really don't 
think that it would fit. Has anyone else thought of trying
to do a Tardis maneuver and make this happen please
feel free to chime in.




fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

I *think* that it should be fairly straight forward: open the back wall of the 8-window observation lounge, cut off the front of 4 window interior and then glue the two together.

Of course if you want to make it accurate and move the control room to the upper deck, I think you may run into some problems. (Aside from the obvious "why stick the control room up there when you can only see what's visible through a tiny door".)


----------



## fortress

Paulbo said:


> I *think* that it should be fairly straight forward: open the back wall of the 8-window observation lounge, cut off the front of 4 window interior and then glue the two together.
> 
> Of course if you want to make it accurate and move the control room to the upper deck, I think you may run into some problems. (Aside from the obvious "why stick the control room up there when you can only see what's visible through a tiny door".)


Well I guess you could not use the wall or maybe some aftermarket 
manufacture would produce a clear wall?

what do ya think?

fortress


----------



## Seaview

fortress said:


> Well I guess you could not use the wall or maybe some aftermarket
> manufacture would produce a clear wall?
> 
> what do ya think?
> 
> fortress


 
Personally, I think it would be a wasted effort. The control room was very different in the feature film (and first season) from what it evolved into for the "flying Sub" version. For starters, there's the "big blinking light panel' being placed on the opposite side...:dude:


----------



## scotpens

^^ Or you could do something like this, by making a section of the deck superstructure removable. Perhaps not accurate to the movie and first season version, but better than placing the control room directly behind the observation nose.










The control room from the 4-window _Seaview_ would have to be narrowed a bit by cutting a slice from both sides of the periscope island.

On second thought, it’s probably not worth the trouble.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Actually, That's exactly what I plan to do on my Sub.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

scotpens said:


> ^^ Or you could do something like this, by making a section of the deck superstructure removable. Perhaps not accurate to the movie and first season version, but better than placing the control room directly behind the observation nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The control room from the 4-window _Seaview_ would have to be narrowed a bit by cutting a slice from both sides of the periscope island.
> 
> On second thought, it’s probably not worth the trouble.


 
Hmmmm...that's what I get for not thinking outside the box! This would even align the parascope island to the correct location below the sail! Nice job, Scot! :wave:


----------



## xsavoie

You guys come up with new fantastic ideas all the time.Wouldn't be surprised that you guys would come up with a complete horizontal cut out from bow to stern in the near future.Of course,does anyone have the necessary drawings,photos and data in order to accomplish such a feat in the first place.


----------



## Paulbo

You mean something like this?

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=9241


----------



## RSN

xsavoie said:


> You guys come up with new fantastic ideas all the time.Wouldn't be surprised that you guys would come up with a complete horizontal cut out from bow to stern in the near future.Of course,does anyone have the necessary drawings,photos and data in order to accomplish such a feat in the first place.


Here is my layout for the interior.


----------



## xsavoie

Never saw that one coming.Pictures are small,but still appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## enterprise_fan

The second week of April is drawing to a close. Any sightings of submarines running at telescope depth.


----------



## John P

How deep is _tele_scope depth?


----------



## Ductapeforever

One of the things that has always troubled me about Seaviews Interior layout has been the Reactor room. She would have most certainly had 
an S5W Westinghouse Reactor based on the era she was depicted.

In real US Navy Nuclear Subs, the reactor compartment is always centrally located within the hull inside a completely self contained compartment that is all inclusive of that section of the hull. It extends from keel to weather deck, and port to starboard.
Control room location, torpedo room location, missile tubes etc. I realize she has many more realism issues.
Someone with more drawing talent than I should redraw a set of deck plans
with a proper interior layout with a more believeable representation. Anyone interested in such a project I would gladly serve as technical advisor, 
having spent better than half my naval career on subs, both fast attacks and boomers.


----------



## Richard Baker

It was an Irwin Allen fictional design with rods and diamond shaped pieces controlled but pushing in/out flourescent tubes. I think of almost everything in the series that unit had the least to do with reflecting existing hardware.


----------



## enterprise_fan

enterprise_fan said:


> The second week of April is drawing to a close. Any sightings of submarines running at telescope depth.


auto corrections at its best, it should have said " periscope depth ".


----------



## RSN

Richard Baker said:


> It was an Irwin Allen fictional design with rods and diamond shaped pieces controlled but pushing in/out flourescent tubes. I think of almost everything in the series that unit had the least to do with reflecting existing hardware.


Very true, it was set in the mid-late 1970's so they were not too worried about someone saying, "Hey, that is the wrong type reactor!". Nelson more than likely designed the bugger himself and it was a one-of-a-kind!!!! As for the rest of the layout, I got everything to fit in my drawing that I posted above, pretty much as it looked on the show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker

Deleted. But:
Great photo, Ductapeforever (in post #37)! Thanks!


----------



## kangg7

You guys are driving me nuts. Every time I see a new post here I think it's news on the Seaview arriving in port or being in customs, and it turns out it's just more talk about your customizing plans or projects.Could we please keep this thread on track. 
I don't mind anyone talking about their customizing the Seaview, but could we please use another thread specifically for that and leave this thread reserved for some actual NEWS about the models arrival.
I don't mean to be snarkey or rude, but please.

Model on :wave:

Dave


----------



## GordonMitchell

kangg7 said:


> You guys are driving me nuts. Every time I see a new post here I think it's news on the Seaview arriving in port or being in customs, and it turns out it's just more talk about your customizing plans or projects.Could we please keep this thread on track.
> I don't mind anyone talking about their customizing the Seaview, but could we please use another thread specifically for that and leave this thread reserved for some actual NEWS about the models arrival.
> I don't mean to be snarkey or rude, but please.
> 
> Model on :wave:
> 
> Dave


Ditto


----------



## jbond

Well, Hobby Link Japan has theirs apparently so I would think we're talking another couple of weeks.


----------



## Ductapeforever

starseeker said:


> How the heck do they load torpedoes into a nuclear sub??:


They are loaded through a Weapons loading Hatch located directly in front of the sail, like this !


----------



## enterprise_fan

All I wanted to know is find out if the Seaview was in port yet.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Due anytime now !


----------



## Bwain no more

Email from Mace at Moebius today indicates the kit has cleared customs and is making it's way to distributors now. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## kangg7

Awesome!!! Thanks!!! 

Model on!! :wave:

Dave


----------



## azdacuda

From Fabgearusa.com 
"The New 39 inch long model of the Movie version of the Seaview is shipping to us right now!"


----------



## Ductapeforever

Our Seaview arrives in port Friday, got my manual ready.


----------



## liskorea317

John P said:


> How deep is _tele_scope depth?


One light phathom...


----------



## david merriman

Ductapeforever said:


> Our Seaview arrives in port Friday, got my manual ready.


A Piping TAB for the SEAVIEW. I love it.

"Welcome aboard .... Dink! Here are your cards: Get to it!"

David


----------



## Ductapeforever

Bubbleheads rejoice, a 'NUB' no more!


----------



## Edge

david merriman said:


> A Piping TAB for the SEAVIEW. I love it.
> 
> "Welcome aboard .... Dink! Here are your cards: Get to it!"
> 
> David


Wouldn't that be DINQ: Delinquent in Qualifications?

Speaking as one who has been.

Great news on the kit!


----------



## Ductapeforever

Edge said:


> Wouldn't that be DINQ: Delinquent in Qualifications?
> 
> Speaking as one who has been.
> 
> Great news on the kit!



His 'Seadaddy' should ride his ass like a nametape on his dungarees. If not 'COB' will get him !

*One Boat, One Crew, One Shaft, One Screw !*


----------



## rtbeuke

CultTVman's site says they will be in late next week! (4/26?)


----------



## Edge

No slack in Fast Attack!


----------



## oshkosh619

Just got and paid my pre-payment notice from Cultman.... says they're docking at his hobbyshop at the end of this week. Finally, the 43 year wait is *OVER!!* :thumbsup:

Many thanks to Moebius for making this movie-Seaview lovers dream come true.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Paid for my pre-order at cult's ! :thumbsup:


----------



## enterprise_fan

Got my notice last night sent off my Postal money order today. WAHOO!!!


----------



## Seaview

"It's only a model". :hat:


----------



## enterprise_fan

Seaview said:


> "It's only a model". :hat:


Yes but what a model she is.


----------



## Seaview

Yesterday, I received my copy of SciFi & Fantasy Modeller magazine #25, which includes two outstanding articles on this amazing kit, one of which was written by Gary Kerr himself!
I strongly reccommend that anybody who gets this kit should also get a copy of this mag before assembling it; it was a real page-turner! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee

According to Culttvman's website the Seaview is in and will start shipping tomorrow, 4/27.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Seaview said:


> Yesterday, I received my copy of SciFi & Fantasy Modeller magazine #25, which includes two outstanding articles on this amazing kit, one of which was written by Gary Kerr himself!
> I strongly reccommend that anybody who gets this kit should also get a copy of this mag before assembling it; it was a real page-turner! :thumbsup:


I just bought the issue you are speeking of but somehow it got sent to Denver instead of Florida! Been dealing with this vendor for years and this is the first snafu! I guess I'll get it next week!


----------



## Seaview

HabuHunter32 said:


> I just bought the issue you are speeking of but somehow it got sent to Denver instead of Florida! Been dealing with this vendor for years and this is the first snafu! I guess I'll get it next week!


It's worth the wait. :dude:


----------



## HabuHunter32

Got the issue today! Great reading and photo's! The shafu was on the part of the post office. Some how they thought sending it from Georgia to Florida would involve a "shortcut" to the sorting center in Denver! 6 day "priority mail"


----------



## Ductapeforever

Seaview arriveed at my local Hobby Shop, Wow ! Just got her open.....looks fantastic. Great detail in the Observation nose, Paulbo's etch set's gonna look great here.


----------



## Guy Schlicter

Ductapeforever said:


> Seaview arriveed at my local Hobby Shop, Wow ! Just got her open.....looks fantastic. Great detail in the Observation nose, Paulbo's etch set's gonna look great here.


please post some pictures if you can


----------



## Ductapeforever

I've got a crappy camera but I will post a few pics of parts trees. No surprises though, I'm wondering if the hull Forward bottom piece will fit the TV Seaview kit? Must get into my workroom and try it.


----------



## jaws62666

Ductapeforever said:


> I've got a crappy camera but I will post a few pics of parts trees. No surprises though, I'm wondering if the hull Forward bottom piece will fit the TV Seaview kit? Must get into my workroom and try it.


Did the diving bell and mini sub come with this one


----------



## Gary K

Ductapeforever said:


> I've got a crappy camera but I will post a few pics of parts trees. No surprises though, I'm wondering if the hull Forward bottom piece will fit the TV Seaview kit? Must get into my workroom and try it.


The underside bow piece *might* sorta kinda fit - provided you trim the edges enough. During the conversion to the movie version I had to trim a LOT of excess finnage from the TV version and I also reduced the excess droopage of the tips of the manta fins.

Gary


----------



## david merriman

Gary K said:


> The underside bow piece *might* sorta kinda fit - provided you trim the edges enough. During the conversion to the movie version I had to trim a LOT of excess finnage from the TV version and I also reduced the excess droopage of the tips of the manta fins.
> 
> Gary


 
Swallow hard and say it, Gary:


"NO, YOU CAN'T!" (not without a boat-load of two-part filler and a meat-axe!)


David
The Horrible


----------



## Ductapeforever

I won't be building this for a while anyway, clearing the work bench for the 1/350 TOS Enterprise. I'm sorry,.....I have priorities!


----------



## Gary K

david merriman said:


> Swallow hard and say it, Gary:
> 
> "NO, YOU CAN'T!" (not without a boat-load of two-part filler and a meat-axe!)
> 
> David
> The Horrible


Nothing is impossible with a Dremel and enough putty! And you WOULD need a boatload of putty.

Gary
The Meek and Mild


----------



## Ductapeforever

My inquiry was more of a curiosity, thought maybe of a hybrid of the two kits at a later date. But I'm naturaly lazy and won't put that much work into it.


----------



## jaws62666

Does anyone know if Henry from TSDS is making any detail decal sets for the new Seaview


----------



## Seaview

jaws62666 said:


> Does anyone know if Henry from TSDS is making any detail decal sets for the new Seaview


 
If anybody would know, it is Henry himself. Go ahead and e-mail him directly at 
[email protected]

He's a great guy and will give you a direct answer. Personally, I'm waiting to see what, if any, decals come with the kit. Other than the wall map, the majority of the observation lounge looks like it's going to be a simple painting job. :dude:


----------



## starseeker

Not only a decal map, but the wood grain walls really will show up through the windows. If that could be done as a decal with a mock chrome kick plate, that would save some grief. Also tiny air conditioning vents, maybe something for the TV screen? Be a small decal package, but very useful.
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums...ale Model Build/?action=view&current=121.jpg


----------



## Paulbo

My personal copy of the 8-window Seaview arrived today and I'll be starting on the decals in the next day or two. (I couldn't do this earlier as I had a loaner kit from Moebius and test-fitting decals would have required priming the parts - I do as little modification as possible when borrowing kits from them.)

As with my 4 window set, this set will include true metalic printing for the kickplates and other appropriate areas.


----------



## Ductapeforever

On the ball and awesome as usual. That is why my kit went into storage right away. To give the aftermarket a chance to get some work done.
Thanks in advance Paul.


----------



## Icarus

*8-window seaview.*

My 8-window seaview came in today and it looks great! It would be nice if someone made a two part cast resin pressure hull. One for the front set of limber holes and one for the back set. That way you could open up the limber holes and see something other than hollow empty space.It would also stop your lighting from showing through the limber holes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

Icarus said:


> ... It would be nice if someone made a two part cast resin pressure hull. One for the front set of limber holes and one for the back set. That way you could open up the limber holes and see something other than hollow empty space.It would also stop your lighting from showing through the limber holes.:thumbsup:


 
Actually, Paragrafix makes a fine brass photo etch of all 4 limber hole sections, which sounds like it would foot the bill of what you're describing.

http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX160

Incidentally, Icarus, welcome to HobbyTalk! :wave:


----------



## scotpens

Seaview said:


> Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 8-window seaview came in today and it looks great! It would be nice if someone made a two part cast resin pressure hull. One for the front set of limber holes and one for the back set. That way you could open up the limber holes and see something other than hollow empty space.It would also stop your lighting from showing through the limber holes.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Paragrafix makes a fine brass photo etch of all 4 limber hole sections, which sounds like it would foot the bill of what you're describing.
Click to expand...

I think what *Icarus* means is making it look as if there’s a complete cylindrical pressure hull behind the opened limber holes. Why not simply fill in the space below the deck superstructure with sheet styrene curved to match the hull radius? Some builders have done that with the big 4-window Seaview.


----------



## Argonaut

scotpens said:


> I think what *Icarus* means is making it look as if there’s a complete cylindrical pressure hull behind the opened limber holes. Why not simply fill in the space below the deck superstructure with sheet styrene curved to match the hull radius? Some builders have done that with the big 4-window Seaview.


Yes, the hard part is getting the holes open and clean in the first place.
Take your time!


----------



## John P

scotpens said:


> I think what *Icarus* means is making it look as if there’s a complete cylindrical pressure hull behind the opened limber holes. Why not simply fill in the space below the deck superstructure with sheet styrene curved to match the hull radius? Some builders have done that with the big 4-window Seaview.


Exactly what I did on my Lunar Models Seaview 20 years ago.
It sorta shows in some of these pictures:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/seaview_lm1.html


----------



## RSN

Argonaut said:


> Yes, the hard part is getting the holes open and clean in the first place.
> Take your time!


On my Flying Sub Seaview, I actually seperated the top deck from the hull. Next I sanded the inside of the top deck to thin the plastic behind the limber holes until I could poke a hole through them with a drill bit and clean them out with a sharp Xacto blade. This also thinned the bottom edge to the proper thickness. Right now I am creating the pressure hull on the body using sheet plastic and creating a battery compartment for the lights in the nose by lifting off the top deck. I have been going slow on the project, a year and a half now, after tricking out the control panels in the control room with my own custom graphics I created by studying screen grabs. It looks like a mess to me now, but I know when I am done,it will be worth the time and effort.


----------



## John P

I sure hope mine _stops _looking like a mess at some point!


----------



## Seaview

A little something to watch while waiting for my sub to dock at the post office...


----------



## RSN

John P said:


> I sure hope mine _stops _looking like a mess at some point!


It will and it wil be glorious!!


----------



## enterprise_fan

I just got my 8 window Seaview today. All I can say is WOW!


UPDATE:
If you plan on building it straight out of the box count your hand holds. I almost lost one during shipping. The frigile piece of plastic was hanging on by thread an a prayer.


----------



## Icarus

*8-window seaview.*

Scotpens:wave: has the right idea. It would just be much easier with a drop in casting . You could even have some added gizmology on it to make it more interesting .


----------



## Paulbo

A piece of plastic pipe from the hardware store is just as easy and far cheaper than a cast part.


----------



## Seaview

Paulbo said:


> A piece of plastic pipe from the hardware store is just as easy and far cheaper than a cast part.


 
I seem to recall that someone accomplished this using a sliced-up 32 oz. soda bottle in his LM Seaview. It might've been our "Payneful" friend john, but it's been years since I read about it, so I'm not certain.


----------



## John P

Nope, all I used was two pieces of sheet plastic, bent. (at least I remember it that way - it's been over 20 years!)


----------



## AJ-1701

All I used was heavy card stock from the craft store curved into shape. Still looks good today.

Cheers
Alec.


----------



## Seaview

NOW I remember; it was a "real-life" (as opposed to "on-line") brother modeller of mine who did that some 20 years ago, and it turned out rather nicely.
Forgive me, I am now part of the "when I was YOUR age" generation. :drunk:


----------



## HabuHunter32

Got my 8 window from Cult's yesterday! Wow! After reading the material in the new issue of Sci-Fi and Fantasy modeler I knew this was a dream come true! Gary, you are a true artist! The conversion from Flying Sub Seaview to Movie version was quite a feat of enginering indeed! Mr. Scott would be proud! I had assumed that the new parts of the 8 window would have been "grown" through a computer program. I did not realize that this was a hands on old school conversion! Fantastic indeed! As soon as the box hit the door step I could not resist cracking the wrap and looking inside! This kit is awsomeness...words fail me! As you can see by my avitar I am quite a Seaview fan! Now I have both versions of "Nelson's Folly" and am looking forward to the build! This looks spot on to the big model behind Admiral Nelson..perhaps better. The new Sail is a sight to behold! I could go on and on! 

Great job all around guys!

Thanks Gary, Dave, Frank and Team-Moebius!

:thumbsup::thumbsup: BTW- The Box Art is spectacular! Any chance of making poster sized prints? Now that would ROCK!!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Here's a little "tidbit" some, but not all may know:

I spent several hours watching and re-watching the original movie after my Seaview arrived and found out something I didn't earlier realize.....

The scale presentation model of the Seaview appears not only in Nelsons cabin, but in the observation nose too (but _not_ displayed along the starboard side bulkhead on the credenza as in the first TV season of "Voyage"). 

In the movie, the model appears atop the cabinets in the alcove on the rear bulkhead, port side, just behind the "banquette" chairs and tables.

So, those of you preferring to build a movie version (as opposed the first season TV incarnation with it's subtle differences) and using Pauls beautiful PE set, can display his mini-version of the presentation model in the observation nose too!


----------



## Seaview

:hat: Mine sailed into port (ok,ok, the post office) yesterday, along with the photoetch sheet. I also have a VooDooFX Seaview Lighting kit that I purchased for the Flying Sub version, and will light this boat up using it.
The open missile silo hatch might be a good place to secrete the switch.
I plan to do all but the interior and wait for the new decal sheet to arrive in a few weeks before closing it all up.
There are some inaccuracies with this kit, but they are so terribly minor that I can live (very happily) with them.
Well done, Team Moebius! Let the builds begin!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

oshkosh619 said:


> ...In the movie, the model appears atop the cabinets in the alcove on the rear bulkhead, port side, just behind the "banquette" chairs and tables...


I just noticed that while I was doing my research for the decals. I'll be revising the photoetch set's instructions for the next run.


----------



## starseeker

For the TV series, the sets were somewhat revised from the movie. In the movie, the observation nose bumped out a couple feet on the port side. The table was larger and the bench seat continued along the port side of the room. I'm not sure if there was a bench seat and shelves on that side in the first season or if there were just chairs. There are a few more small differences all around but in the 1st season, there was a low console on the fwd starboard wall and that is where the 4' Seaview model was placed. 
So for the 8 window Seaview, you'll have 2 options for detailing the front room. I'm not sure which version is the kit's.
Movie version in 1/128. The Seaview is 3/8" long.


----------



## John P

oshkosh619 said:


> Here's a little "tidbit" some, but not all may know:
> 
> I spent several hours watching and re-watching the original movie after my Seaview arrived and found out something I didn't earlier realize.....
> 
> The scale presentation model of the Seaview appears not only in Nelsons cabin, but in the observation nose too (but _not_ displayed along the starboard side bulkhead on the credenza as in the first TV season of "Voyage").
> 
> In the movie, the model appears atop the cabinets in the alcove on the rear bulkhead, port side, just behind the "banquette" chairs and tables.
> 
> So, those of you preferring to build a movie version (as opposed the first season TV incarnation with it's subtle differences) and using Pauls beautiful PE set, can display his mini-version of the presentation model in the observation nose too!


By golly, you're right! I didn't see it back there in the shadows. This is a really dark fram grab, but you can see the two vertical rods the model is sitting on back there:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Ahhhhh.... I just love that orange naugahyde upholstery!


----------



## oshkosh619

Trekkriffic said:


> Ahhhhh.... I just love that orange naugahyde upholstery!


LOL... just emphasizes Irwins lust for orange! Even the title credits for the movie were in the color I like to call "Irwinge"!


----------



## Paulbo

Here's a brighter shot showing the display model:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Not to go off course but what was the job of the officet seated at the console in the center there? I notice he has a microphone in front of him. Since the control room was up a level behind the pressure door and had no direct view out the bow windows could he have been a lookout for any objects in the ships path? I could imagine him sounding an alarm and shouting into his microphone,"Alert! Alert! Whale/monster/minefield dead ahead!!!"


----------



## Ductapeforever

Trekkriffic said:


> Not to go off course but what was the job of the officet seated at the console in the center there? I notice he has a microphone in front of him. Since the control room was up a level behind the pressure door and had no direct view out the bow windows could he have been a lookout for any objects in the ships path? I could imagine him sounding an alarm and shouting into his microphone,"Alert! Alert! Whale/monster/minefield dead ahead!!!"


As a former Naval Officer, my guess is a lookout. Which if I'm correct he should be an enlisted man likely a Petty Officer than an Ensign or Lieutenant
depicted.


----------



## jbond

Just got mine today--Gary did a beautiful reproduction of that nose.


----------



## miniature sun

Mine arrived today, surprised nobody has mentioned the packaging yet with that beautiful boxart



















I was surprised that the box is actually slightly smaller than the TV version and is also an end-opening type with a slide out inner box...










The instruction sheet features full-length colour views...










And an A4 size version of the boxart suitable for framing...


----------



## azdacuda

Its a great kit, but I would have love more extras like the first kit, Figures would have been nice as well as the Diving Bell and Mini Sub. 
Maybe Moebius can offer an accessory kit.


----------



## Seaview

azdacuda said:


> Its a great kit, but I would have love more extras like the first kit, Figures would have been nice as well as the Diving Bell and Mini Sub.
> Maybe Moebius can offer an accessory kit.


 
Figures are included. However, a Diving Bell/Mini Sub accessory kit, like the existing mini-Flying Sub kit, is an excellent idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

I only briefly perused through the box, before mine went to storage , but didn't notice if the figures in question had freakishly large heads like the first issue or not. Anyone got theirs handy?


----------



## oshkosh619

Luckily I have both kits, so the mini-sub will be hangin' with it's movie mother ship. I just got Paul's fantastic PE set, and even though it's not "canon", I'll be using his intricate open-mesh flooring in the observation lounge. Just waiting on Paul's excellent observation lounge decals and my JAI 8-window lighting kit. THIS IS GOING TO BE GREAT!!!!! (to quote "Flounder" from "Animal House").


----------



## azdacuda

Looking through my kit I found the figures, alas they have big heads, might have to find some other figures more in scale


----------



## Ductapeforever

azdacuda said:


> Looking through my kit I found the figures, alas they have big heads, might have to find some other figures more in scale


I have found that 'N' Scale Preiser railroad figures work great, and they have lots of them doing different things, plenty of variety.


----------



## Paulbo

Seaview said:


> Figures are included. However, a Diving Bell/Mini Sub accessory kit, like the existing mini-Flying Sub kit, is an excellent idea. :thumbsup:


The Diving Bell and Mini-Sub are included with the separate mini-Flying Sub kit.


----------



## Seaview

Paulbo said:


> The Diving Bell and Mini-Sub are included with the separate mini-Flying Sub kit.


 
 Yes, I know; I pulled out an un-opened kit of that last night from my stash and got beet red in embarressment when I saw those and never got back to HT to revise my thread! 
My bad!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

What version of the 8 window Seaview does this model represent?

The 8' Seaview or the 17'2" Seaview?


----------



## RSN

Captain Han Solo said:


> What version of the 8 window Seaview does this model represent?
> 
> The 8' Seaview or the 17'2" Seaview?


If it is like the Flying Sub version, aspects of both.


----------



## Gary K

RSN said:


> If it is like the Flying Sub version, aspects of both.


Plus details from the full-scale set of the sail - skuppers, watertight door details, TV cameras, arrangement of the periscope/antenna masts, etc.

Gary


----------



## RSN

Gary K said:


> Plus details from the full-scale set of the sail - skuppers, watertight door details, TV cameras, arrangement of the periscope/antenna masts, etc.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, I knew it was an amalgam, trying to incorporate as much of what we saw on screen into one kit. Just got mine yesterday and from what I can see briefly, you did another amazing job. Thanks for your efforts to bring us such great kits!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Gary K said:


> Plus details from the full-scale set of the sail - skuppers, watertight door details, TV cameras, arrangement of the periscope/antenna masts, etc.
> 
> Gary


 
Thank you Sir for your reply.


----------



## SFCOM1

Gary K said:


> Plus details from the full-scale set of the sail - skuppers, watertight door details, TV cameras, arrangement of the periscope/antenna masts, etc.
> 
> Gary


Do have to say Gary, this model rocks. I now have both versions of the _Seaview_ now. And you guys really helped in replacing the missing parts for the antenna masts and radar on the 4 window version this past year. 

Thanks for a great kit.

John from AMEX


----------



## Seaview

This kit really IS absolutly awesome; as a matter of fact, I don't remember having as much fun building the Flying Sub Seaview as much as I'm enjoying building THIS one! :thumbsup:
The only difficulty I've had so far was cementing the observation deck guard rails into place; my hands are a bit shakier than they used to be. 
A question; why is the spiral staircase made from 2 parts in this kit when the "FS Seaview" kit had it in only one solid piece?


----------

